# COVID: risalgono i contagi. Emergenza non ancora finita



## admin (24 Ottobre 2021)

Come riportato dal Corsera (E predetto da mesi su queste pagine NDR) la protezione civile fa sapere che l’emergenza COVID è ancora in atto Risalgono i contagi in sei regioni. Abruzzo, Campania, Friuli e Piemonte a rischio moderato. Anche in Lazio e Lombardia si registra un nuovo aumento dei contagi.


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2021)




----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Ottobre 2021)

Stato di emergenza prorogato fino al 2100.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Ottobre 2021)

L’avvocato per cui ho lavorato ha preso il covid..
Vaccinato da mesi Pfizer 67enne, è stato malissimo, ha problemi cardiaci pregressi.. ora è in fase di “guarigione”, non ha al momento più problemi respiratori.
Non credo proprio sia finita, ma il vaccino sembra che lo abbia “salvato” da conseguenze peggiori.
Ci dobbiamo convivere, lo stato di terrorismo ed allarmismo facciamocelo (difficilmente) scivolare addosso e riprendiamo (più o meno) a vivere.


----------



## danjr (24 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera (E predetto da mesi su queste pagine NDR) la protezione civile fa sapere che l’emergenza COVID è ancora in atto Risalgono i contagi in sei regioni. Abruzzo, Campania, Friuli e Piemonte a rischio moderato. Anche in Lazio e Lombardia si registra un nuovo aumento dei contagi.


GB con più di 40 mila casi giornalieri pensa a lockdown leggeri, Austria pensa a lockdown solo per i non vaccinati, la Bulgaria sta già mandando all'estero i suoi pazienti perché ha gli ospedali al collasso, in Russia si viaggia sui 1000 morti al giorno. A breve si rimpiangerà il Green Pass.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Ottobre 2021)

Quindi a breve si richiude per salvare il(loro) Natale?


----------



## vota DC (24 Ottobre 2021)

Naturalmente dopo agosto a inizio ottobre l'orchestra del Titanic li ha fatti scendere in occasione delle amministrative, adesso vengono i veri dati: ridicolo pensare che i contagi calassero con l'abbassarsi della temperatura.
I rischi sono decisi localmente? In FVG mi pare siano 1200 casi attivi, nella sola provincia di Padova sono 1600. La Sicilia come nuovi casi li ha come se non fosse mai stata in zona gialla.


----------



## Kayl (24 Ottobre 2021)

I contagi valgono zero, sono le ospedalizzazioni il punto.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera (E predetto da mesi su queste pagine NDR) la protezione civile fa sapere che l’emergenza COVID è ancora in atto Risalgono i contagi in sei regioni. Abruzzo, Campania, Friuli e Piemonte a rischio moderato. Anche in Lazio e Lombardia si registra un nuovo aumento dei contagi.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Ottobre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> L’avvocato per cui ho lavorato ha preso il covid..
> Vaccinato da mesi Pfizer 67enne, è stato malissimo, ha problemi cardiaci pregressi.. ora è in fase di “guarigione”, non ha al momento più problemi respiratori.
> Non credo proprio sia finita, ma il vaccino sembra che lo abbia “salvato” da conseguenze peggiori.
> Ci dobbiamo convivere, lo stato di terrorismo ed allarmismo facciamocelo (difficilmente) scivolare addosso e riprendiamo (più o meno) a vivere.


i numeri parlano chiaro

i vaccinati anziani (o con patologie) che muoiono sono pochi mentre prima erano tanti..i non vaccinati che si ammalano e muoiono continuano ad essere tanti

questi sono numeri c'è poco da girarci intorno

poi ognuno faccia come vuole


----------



## __king george__ (24 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> GB con più di 40 mila casi giornalieri pensa a lockdown leggeri, Austria pensa a lockdown solo per i non vaccinati, la Bulgaria sta già mandando all'estero i suoi pazienti perché ha gli ospedali al collasso, in Russia si viaggia sui 1000 morti al giorno. A breve si rimpiangerà il Green Pass.


arriveranno tutti al vaccino obbligatorio anche sul posto di lavoro vedrai

il presidente bulgaro era parecchio incaz con i non vaccinati nel discorso di ieri


----------



## egidiopersempre (24 Ottobre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> i numeri parlano chiaro
> 
> i vaccinati anziani (o con patologie) che muoiono sono pochi mentre prima erano tanti..i non vaccinati che si ammalano e muoiono continuano ad essere tanti
> 
> ...


dittatura della ragione!!!!1!!


----------



## danjr (24 Ottobre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> arriveranno tutti al vaccino obbligatorio anche sul posto di lavoro vedrai
> 
> il presidente bulgaro era parecchio incaz con i non vaccinati nel discorso di ieri


Infatti la libertà di scelta finisce dove comincia il danno alla società. Gli ospedali sono pieni zeppi di no vax in Bulgaria, quindi fine della libertà di scelta, mi sembra lapalissiano. Ci si prende tutti una siringata di qualsiasi cosa sia e si spera funzioni, fine.


----------



## raducioiu (24 Ottobre 2021)

Non è che sono risaliti i contagi, semplicemente, a causa del greenpass, sono aumentati a dismisura i tamponi e quindi vengono vengono beccati più asintomatici.
La propaganda di regime ovviamente trasforma le notizie per far sì vengano poi utilizzate dallo stato a proprio piacimento.
In terapia intensiva ci sono 300 persone su 60.000.000 di abitanti!


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> GB con più di 40 mila casi giornalieri pensa a lockdown leggeri, Austria pensa a lockdown solo per i non vaccinati, la Bulgaria sta già mandando all'estero i suoi pazienti perché ha gli ospedali al collasso, in Russia si viaggia sui 1000 morti al giorno. A breve si rimpiangerà il Green Pass.


il primo luogo di contagio, dal primo giorno di covid, è la casa dove passi la maggior parte del tuo tempo (almeno dieci ore mediamente).
il pass non serve a una mazza, perchè sei libero di frequentare altre persone in luoghi aperti e contagiarti.
non mi risulta si chieda il pass per andare alla spiaggia libera o fare un picnic in un giardino oppure in un bosco.
così come puoi ospitare chi vuoi in casa tua o andare da chi vuoi


----------



## sunburn (24 Ottobre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Naturalmente dopo agosto a inizio ottobre l'orchestra del Titanic li ha fatti scendere in occasione delle amministrative, adesso vengono i veri dati: ridicolo pensare che i contagi calassero con l'abbassarsi della temperatura.


Guardando i dati a livello globale, la circolazione del virus non sembra risentire della stagionalità.
Nel caso italiano, semplicemente dal 15 ottobre siamo passati da fare meno di 300mila test(alcuni giorni anche meno di 200mila)a farne più di 400mila. Già di per sé aumentare il numero dei test con buona probabilità comporta un aumento anche dei casi rilevati. Se poi consideriamo che verosimilmente l’aumento è da attribuire nella sua quasi totalità a soggetti totalmente scoperti, cioè no vax che fanno il tampone per il green pass, l’aumento dei casi giornalieri rilevati è assolutamente normale.


----------



## princeps (24 Ottobre 2021)

Vaccinati con possessori di green pass stanno contribuendo alla diffusione del virus


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> arriveranno tutti al vaccino obbligatorio anche sul posto di lavoro vedrai
> 
> il presidente bulgaro era parecchio incaz con i non vaccinati nel discorso di ieri


sì ma le cose vanno raccontate per intero, non a metà.
stiamo parlando di paesi che hanno avuto restrizioni molto più soft di noi e le hanno rimosse ben prima di noi.
loro sono andati molto più vicino alla "normalità " rispetto a noi per mesi e senza i vaccini
senza dubbio ai cittadini di vari paesi dell'Est Europa è andata meglio di noi in questo anno e mezzo.
anche con le eventuali restrizioni non è che durano fino alla prossima primavera, fanno qualcosa e poi rimuovono


----------



## JoKeR (24 Ottobre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> i numeri parlano chiaro
> 
> i vaccinati anziani (o con patologie) che muoiono sono pochi mentre prima erano tanti..i non vaccinati che si ammalano e muoiono continuano ad essere tanti
> 
> ...


Ma io intendevo proprio quello eh… intendo che col vaccino si è salvato..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> GB con più di 40 mila casi giornalieri pensa a lockdown leggeri, Austria pensa a lockdown solo per i non vaccinati, la Bulgaria sta già mandando all'estero i suoi pazienti perché ha gli ospedali al collasso, in Russia si viaggia sui 1000 morti al giorno. A breve si rimpiangerà il Green Pass.


GB ha iniziato a vaccinare prima dell’Italia, per questo si trovano in quella situazione: la protezione indotta dal vaccino si riduce al passare del tempo, ciò significa che dovremmo farci iniettare altre dosi. Mi pare che non sia fattibile farsi iniettare qualsiasi cosa, è un discorso che non sta in piedi.


----------



## danjr (24 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il primo luogo di contagio, dal primo giorno di covid, è la casa dove passi la maggior parte del tuo tempo (almeno dieci ore mediamente).
> il pass non serve a una mazza, perchè sei libero di frequentare altre persone in luoghi aperti e contagiarti.
> non mi risulta si chieda il pass per andare alla spiaggia libera o fare un picnic in un giardino oppure in un bosco.
> così come puoi ospitare chi vuoi in casa tua o andare da chi vuoi


Certamente, in parte concordo. Però se l’alternativa è Lockdown per chi non si è vaccinato, mi sembra molto più “democratico” il GP


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Certamente, in parte concordo. Però se l’alternativa è Lockdown per chi non si è vaccinato, mi sembra molto più “democratico” il GP


e tu ci credi che fanno il lockdown per i non vaccinati ?
sono sparate così per far vaccinare qualche altro, roba da canna del gas
tra un po' riparte la retorica sulla terza dose e stanno ancora a convincere alla prima, che vita grama

in Regno Unito durante le restrizioni dure, mentre cercavano di vaccinare più gente possibile, hanno stimato centinaia di migliaia di persone che non hanno rispettato le regole.


----------



## danjr (24 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> e tu ci credi che fanno il lockdown per i non vaccinati ?
> sono sparate così per far vaccinare qualche altro, roba da canna del gas
> tra un po' riparte la retorica sulla terza dose e stanno ancora a convincere alla prima, che vita grama


In Austria penso sia anche possibile, certamente non negli Stati più grandi. Però si diceva che le nostre misure erano le più restrittive, piano piano si allineano tutte


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> In Austria penso sia anche possibile, certamente non negli Stati più grandi. Però si diceva che le nostre misure erano le più restrittive, piano piano si allineano tutte


possibile facendo cosa ?
con il poliziotto che controlla a campione distribuendo denunce amministrative o penali addirittura ?
poi vedi che i numeri ospedalieri salgono comunque, perchè gli anziani debilitati non diventano cyborg con il vaccino, e la pagliacciata finisce con la figuraccia del governo
pensino a potenziare gli ospedali piuttosto


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> GB ha iniziato a vaccinare prima dell’Italia, per questo si trovano in quella situazione: la protezione indotta dal vaccino si riduce al passare del tempo, ciò significa che dovremmo farci iniettare altre dosi. Mi pare che non sia fattibile farsi iniettare qualsiasi cosa, è un discorso che non sta in piedi.


poi c'è un altro fatto pure: in Regno Unito usano più Astrazeneca che può essere allungato più di quelli a mrna il momento della seconda dose, quindi trovi persone con una dose che aspettano anche 12 settimane per il richiamo mentre con gli altri due generalmente 4-5 settimane


----------



## danjr (24 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> poi c'è un altro fatto pure: in Regno Unito usano più Astrazeneca che può essere allungato più di quelli a mrna il momento della seconda dose, quindi trovi persone con una dose che aspettano anche 12 settimane per il richiamo mentre con gli altri due generalmente 4-5 settimane


In Gb han puntato molto su vaccinare il più possibile con almeno una dose, nel breve ha portato benefici, a lungo andare no. Però pare che la situazione ospedaliera sia ok. La Bulgaria ha più o meno i contagi dell’Italia e gli ospedali al collasso (però i proporzione agi abitanti possono essere comparati ai contagi gb)


----------



## David Drills (24 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> possibile facendo cosa ?
> con il poliziotto che controlla a campione distribuendo denunce amministrative o penali addirittura ?
> poi vedi che i numeri ospedalieri salgono comunque, perchè gli anziani debilitati non diventano cyborg con il vaccino, e la pagliacciata finisce con la figuraccia del governo
> pensino a potenziare gli ospedali piuttosto


Ma ancora con sta storia del potenziare gli ospedali? E dire che in tempi di lockdown in tv facevano pure il disegnino: con tempi di raddoppio dei ricoveri di una settimana, moltiplicare per due i posti in terapia intensiva oggi (cosa impossibile) sposta solamente il problema di una settimana!


----------



## David Drills (24 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> In Austria penso sia anche possibile, certamente non negli Stati più grandi. Però si diceva che le nostre misure erano le più restrittive, piano piano si allineano tutte


Vedrai che quelli che dicevano che il grinpas era inutile e che in Europa non lo fa nessuno e Draghi è brutto, cattivo, e servo delle elite, saranno costretti a mangiarsi il cappello...


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Ma ancora con sta storia del potenziare gli ospedali? E dire che in tempi di lockdown in tv facevano pure il disegnino: con tempi di raddoppio dei ricoveri di una settimana, moltiplicare per due i posti in terapia intensiva oggi (cosa impossibile) sposta solamente il problema di una settimana!


non oggi, sono anni che andava fatto.
infatti per me va ricoverato solo chi ha opportunità di salvarsi, gli altri vanno lasciati andare
e non c'entra niente il vaccino: un ottantenne con le sue patologie ha meno chance di salvarsi di un ventenne senza vaccino, il sistema immunitario risponde in modo diverso


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Ottobre 2021)

che i contagi aumenteranno è ovvio (guardate in UK) ma avendo 80% della popolazione vaccinata la situazione sarà comunque sotto controllo (voglio sperarlo ma la logica dice questo).


----------



## Devil man (24 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera (E predetto da mesi su queste pagine NDR) la protezione civile fa sapere che l’emergenza COVID è ancora in atto Risalgono i contagi in sei regioni. Abruzzo, Campania, Friuli e Piemonte a rischio moderato. Anche in Lazio e Lombardia si registra un nuovo aumento dei contagi.


Ma come, con il quasi 85% di immunità di pecora ci saranno nuovi lockdown ?? Sarà troppo tardi quando capirete che vi stanno a pigliare per il culo..


----------



## sunburn (24 Ottobre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Ma ancora con sta storia del potenziare gli ospedali? E dire che in tempi di lockdown in tv facevano pure il disegnino: con tempi di raddoppio dei ricoveri di una settimana, moltiplicare per due i posti in terapia intensiva oggi (cosa impossibile) sposta solamente il problema di una settimana!


Il tuo discorso è correttissimo. Da noi, però, si è aggiunto il problema(annoso e dannoso) che già prima della pandemia eravamo messi male dal punto di vista delle strutture e dell’organico ospedaliero.
A ogni modo, in futuro nessun Paese al Mondo sarà mai pronto per poter affrontare un’emergenza pandemica: significherebbe avere centinaia di migliaia di posti letto e decine di migliaia tra medici/infermieri ecc in più rispetto alle necessità dell’ordinanza amministrazione, con annesse spese. Fantascienza.
Auspico che da noi almeno facciano in modo di avere strutture e personale per garantire in modo omogeneo su tutto il territorio nazionale i servizi sanitari e assistenziali necessari per l’ordinaria amministrazione. Ma so già che questo resterà un auspicio vano: finché non si estirperà il cancro della corruzione, che anche nella sanità sottrae risorse importanti, non ne verremo mai a capo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


>


 col ritorno del freddo,cosa avevi detto?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma come, con il quasi 85% di immunità di pecora ci saranno nuovi lockdown ?? Sarà troppo tardi quando capirete che vi stanno a pigliare per il culo..



Beh,si preparano a giustificare il Natale/Capodanno con il coprifuoco e la proroga dello stato d'emergenza (in scadenza a gennaio 2022)


----------



## gabri65 (24 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso è correttissimo. Da noi, però, si è aggiunto il problema(annoso e dannoso) che già prima della pandemia eravamo messi male dal punto di vista delle strutture e dell’organico ospedaliero.
> A ogni modo, in futuro nessun Paese al Mondo sarà mai pronto per poter affrontare un’emergenza pandemica: significherebbe avere centinaia di migliaia di posti letto e decine di migliaia tra medici/infermieri ecc in più rispetto alle necessità dell’ordinanza amministrazione, con annesse spese. Fantascienza.
> Auspico che da noi almeno facciano in modo di avere strutture e personale per garantire in modo omogeneo su tutto il territorio nazionale i servizi sanitari e assistenziali necessari per l’ordinaria amministrazione. Ma so già che questo resterà un auspicio vano: finché non si estirperà il cancro della corruzione, che anche nella sanità sottrae risorse importanti, non ne verremo mai a capo.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Ottobre 2021)

comunque il tasso di positività è 0,9..quindi in linea mi pare..non troppo peggiorato


----------



## Milo (24 Ottobre 2021)

Scusate, ma lo sapete che sono saliti (LEGGERMENTE) a causa del raddoppio dei tamponi per via del green pass si????

ma di che parliamo???

le terapie intensive sono in calo da mesi


----------



## Shmuk (24 Ottobre 2021)

In Inghilterra stanno ri-valutando il green pass...


----------



## __king george__ (24 Ottobre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> In Inghilterra stanno ri-valutando il green pass...


fanno i fenomeni come Bolsonaro poi si vedono i risultati..


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2021)

questi discorsi sono vecchi di mesi, li ho già letti nelle versioni inglesi dei quotidiani israeliani.
prima è colpa degli ebrei ortodossi che non si vaccinano, poi degli arabi non vaccinati, ora dei no terza dose.
c'è sempre qualcuno a cui si tenta di scaricare la colpa quando è così chiaro che ci saranno sempre, perchè il mondo è tutto collegato e non puoi creare il sottoinsieme covid free
e con i contagi arrivano ricoveri e morti, inscindibile
per questo serve la cura


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2021)

a proposito dell'Austria...


----------



## Dexter (24 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera (E predetto da mesi su queste pagine NDR) la protezione civile fa sapere che l’emergenza COVID è ancora in atto Risalgono i contagi in sei regioni. Abruzzo, Campania, Friuli e Piemonte a rischio moderato. Anche in Lazio e Lombardia si registra un nuovo aumento dei contagi.


Mi sa che qualcuno non ha ancora capito che l'80% dei nuovi contagi é gente con doppia dose, come Theo Hernandez. Se però l'ospedalizzazione é ridotta del 90%, come le zecchette rosse blaterano da mesi sui media e nei forum (purtroppo anche in questo), allora nessun problema no? Che ce frega dei contagi se il vaccino funziona? Chi vivrà vedrà.


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mi sa che qualcuno non ha ancora capito che l'80% dei nuovi contagi é gente con doppia dose, come Theo Hernandez. Se però l'ospedalizzazione é ridotta del 90%, come le zecchette rosse blaterano da mesi sui media e nei forum (purtroppo anche in questo), allora nessun problema no? Che ce frega dei contagi se il vaccino funziona? Chi vivrà vedrà.


non serve neanche vivere, lo sai già perchè c'è chi ha iniziato il processo prima: Israele
dal 2020 quanto successo là è avvenuto anche in Europa, dopo mesi.
in Italia si sta vedendo l'aumento dei contagi nei reparti sanitari con tutti vaccinati etc tutto già visto
anche la variante che chiamano delta plus diventerà la nuova di riferimento.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2021)

Si ma guardate che non ci voleva la palla magica per sapere che sarebbero aumentati i contagi man mano che la gente avrebbe cominciato a stare piu al chiuso 

La speranza è che non peggiorino gli effetti fino ad un limite insostenibile.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Non è che sono risaliti i contagi, semplicemente, a causa del greenpass, sono aumentati a dismisura i tamponi e quindi vengono vengono beccati più asintomatici.
> La propaganda di regime ovviamente trasforma le notizie per far sì vengano poi utilizzate dallo stato a proprio piacimento.
> In terapia intensiva ci sono 300 persone su 60.000.000 di abitanti!


60.000.000 ufficiali più tutto il "resto"


----------



## cris (24 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera (E predetto da mesi su queste pagine NDR) la protezione civile fa sapere che l’emergenza COVID è ancora in atto Risalgono i contagi in sei regioni. Abruzzo, Campania, Friuli e Piemonte a rischio moderato. Anche in Lazio e Lombardia si registra un nuovo aumento dei contagi.


Era abbastanza banale pronosticare che il covid sarebbe durato anni, non ci voleva la palla magica… è una pandemia, un virus che si trasmette nell aria in un mondo interconnesso e globalizzato


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma guardate che non ci voleva la palla magica per sapere che sarebbero aumentati i contagi man mano che la gente avrebbe cominciato a stare piu al chiuso
> 
> La speranza è che non peggiorino gli effetti fino ad un limite insostenibile.



Doveva essere tutto finito prima dell'estate. Come no.


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Doveva essere tutto finito prima dell'estate. Come no.


l'estate dell'anno scorso....

basta vedere come hanno reagito in modo scomposto all'aggiornamento del reporto ISS i soliti noti.

97,1% dei morti esaminati aveva patologie pregresse e ora si spellano le mani sulle tastiere per difendere il diritto dei malati di vivere tot. giorni in più a scapito degli altri sani che devono rovinarsi la vita.

alcuni di questi soldatini però, per fortuna la rete non dimentica, proponevano di non far entrare in ospedale i malati covid senza vaccino (senza sapere il motivo della mancata vaccinazione peraltro) tranne che per loro pagamento.

quindi ricapitolando, secondo il loro ragionamento, se fai una vita sregolata e ti ammali la società deve bloccarsi per non farti beccare il covid che per te potrebbe essere letale mentre se non hai fatto il vaccino per motivi personali ma hai condotto una vita più sana ti augurano il peggio e persino non curarti se non hai i soldi.

questa è la coerenza...


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Doveva essere tutto finito prima dell'estate. Come no.



Sono al 100% alla vita pre 2020,
personalmente.
Ovviamente quando si fanno questi discorsi, sempre personalmente, ritengo le rotture collaterali come mascherine e menate tipo green pass fisiologiche,ahimè. 

E comunque fra le pochissime mie qualità ho quella di essere per quanto possibile preciso, ho sempre detto "entro", mai "prima".

Ma a parte queste sciocchezze lessicali, non ho mai negato possa andare male qualcosa eh, ma per ora va in modo ancora accettabile.

Almeno per me... ma penso a tanti.

Si spera la situazione resti tale e il miglioramento sia continuo.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si ma guardate che non ci voleva la palla magica per sapere che sarebbero aumentati i contagi man mano che la gente avrebbe cominciato a stare piu al chiuso
> 
> La speranza è che non peggiorino gli effetti fino ad un limite insostenibile.



Effettivamente qui la palla magica ce l'abbiamo dal febbraio 2020. Ma visti i risultati sul pensiero della gente, la possiamo anche cestinare.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono al 100% alla vita pre 2020,
> personalmente.



Sei un modello per questa pandemia, insomma. Un tantino egocentrico, ma proprio appena appena, eh.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Effettivamente qui la palla magica ce l'abbiamo dal febbraio 2020. Ma visti i risultati sul pensiero della gente, la possiamo anche cestinare.
> 
> 
> 
> Sei un modello per questa pandemia, insomma. Un tantino egocentrico, ma proprio appena appena, eh.



È molto piu egocentrico parlare per tutti.

È chiaro io parli per me.
Devo parlare per chi? 

Sulla prima parte finché le previsioni sono a livello "oggi è domenica,quindi domani è lunedi', scusa se non mi prosto davanti a cotanta lungimiranza 

Vedrai che se non ci hanno preso per il culo con i vaccini ogni giorno sarà un lento ma inesorabile miglioramento generale.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> È molto piu egocentrico parlare per tutti.
> 
> È chiaro io parli per me.
> Devo parlare per chi?
> ...



Ah, scusa, allora ho frainteso.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, scusa, allora ho frainteso.


Figurati.

Ovviamente forse sbaglio a non specificarlo ogni volta, qualsiasi cosa io dica a livello personale chiaramente non vale nulla a livello statistico, ci manca solo di pensare che l' esperienza personale di una singola persona faccia campione statistico.

Mi limito alla mia di sensazione e quella ricavata dai feedback della gente che mi sta intorno.

Se percepisco normalità totale intorno a me, lo riporto, è chiaro che non son così presuntuoso da credere che tu sia obbligato a viverla uguale.

Però dalle mie parti, ormai non ne parla davvero davvero più nessuno ed in nessun contesto.

Poi va beh, come ti ho già detto persino la mascherina in situazioni lavorative è sempre stata abbastanza un optional qui.


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Figurati.
> 
> Ovviamente forse sbaglio a non specificarlo ogni volta, qualsiasi cosa io dica a livello personale chiaramente non vale nulla a livello statistico, ci manca solo di pensare che l' esperienza personale di una singola persona faccia campione statistico.
> 
> ...


non c'è normalità, perchè ogni giorno vediamo persone che si allontanano dal proprio interlocutore perchè la paura del covid è divenuta preminente sul dialogo con una persona che conosci pure da anni.
c'è chi non va più a casa di certe persone, chi preferisce non dare passaggi, chi chiede agli altri se si sono vaccinati, chi non prende più i mezzi pubblici, chi non va allo stadio o ad un concerto oppure in palestra etc
non ci si comporta come nel 2019, il covid ha modificato in peggio i comportamenti


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non c'è normalità, perchè ogni giorno vediamo persone che si allontanano dal proprio interlocutore perchè la paura del covid è divenuta preminente sul dialogo con una persona che conosci pure da anni.
> c'è chi non va più a casa di certe persone, chi preferisce non dare passaggi, chi chiede agli altri se si sono vaccinati, chi non prende più i mezzi pubblici, chi non va allo stadio o ad un concerto oppure in palestra etc
> non ci si comporta come nel 2019, il covid ha modificato in peggio i comportamenti



L' errore, se posso, è pensare che non sarebbe andata cosi.
Sei sveglio, davvero pensavi che come con un pulsante, di colpo si sarebbe tornati al 2019?

Magari avevi la speranza, ma sapevi benissimo non sarebbe mai potuta andare cosi.
Non c'era un pulsante da spegnere.

Io l' ho sempre detto chiaro, la mano sul fuoco non la metto sul fatto che non ci possano essere sorprese in negativo, ma al momento io vedo un costante, magari lento, ma costante miglioramento delle situazioni che descrivi.

E a forza di fare passi avanti sai benissimo anche tu dove si arriverà.

Per me è proprio fisiologica questa lentezza, non poteva essere diversamente.


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non c'è normalità, perchè ogni giorno vediamo persone che si allontanano dal proprio interlocutore perchè la paura del covid è divenuta preminente sul dialogo con una persona che conosci pure da anni.
> c'è chi non va più a casa di certe persone, chi preferisce non dare passaggi, chi chiede agli altri se si sono vaccinati, chi non prende più i mezzi pubblici, chi non va allo stadio o ad un concerto oppure in palestra etc
> non ci si comporta come nel 2019, il covid ha modificato in peggio i comportamenti



Ottobre 2021: tanta, tantissima, gente che va in giro con le mascherine in macchina (da soli) e per strada (sempre da soli). Che bella normalità. Senza contare tutto il resto. Una nazione divisa tra vax e no vax.


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ottobre 2021: tanta, tantissima, gente che va in giro con le mascherine in macchina (da soli) e per strada (sempre da soli). Che bella normalità. Senza contare tutto il resto. Una nazione divisa tra vax e no vax.


io ho visto scene anche peggio, perchè sai in macchina puoi pure avere l'ipotesi di un'auto usata in comune con altri (famiglia, azienda) o presa in prestito da qualcuno e non ti fidi purtroppo in questo clima di sospetto

persone sul monopattino o bici elettrica con la mascherina.
persone di notte fonda in strade deserte con la mascherina

roba da matti


----------



## smallball (24 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ottobre 2021: tanta, tantissima, gente che va in giro con le mascherine in macchina (da soli) e per strada (sempre da soli). Che bella normalità. Senza contare tutto il resto. Una nazione divisa tra vax e no vax.


E siamo solo all'inizio admin..con la vera crisi economica che deve ancora iniziare


----------



## Andris (24 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' errore, se posso, è pensare che non sarebbe andata cosi.
> Sei sveglio, davvero pensavi che come con un pulsante, di colpo si sarebbe tornati al 2019?
> 
> Magari avevi la speranza, ma sapevi benissimo non sarebbe mai potuta andare cosi.
> ...


ci sono le persone che prima del vaccino facevano così, poi con il vaccino si sentono invincibili e se ne fregano di tutto.
chiaramente è illusorio, ma almeno vivono.
poi ci sono persone che continuano ad avere timore degli altri e sono disposte a stravolgere le proprie abitudini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ottobre 2021: tanta, tantissima, gente che va in giro con le mascherine in macchina (da soli) e per strada (sempre da soli). Che bella normalità. Senza contare tutto il resto. Una nazione divisa tra vax e no vax.



Ormai contano solo le emoticons dei tweet e le foto photoshoppate su Instagram.

Le espressioni del viso, azzerate.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci sono le persone che prima del vaccino facevano così, poi con il vaccino si sentono invincibili e se ne fregano di tutto.
> chiaramente è illusorio, ma almeno vivono.
> poi ci sono persone che continuano ad avere timore degli altri e sono disposte a stravolgere le proprie abitudini



Dove vivi?
Città o provincia?

Dalle mie parti, va beh che siamo bergamaschi, ma ste cose non esistono piu da pezzo.

Qui se dici a qualcuno "non faccio questo per paura del virus" ti ridono in faccia.

Ad ogni modo, anche se dalle tue parti è diverso, tu devi guardare il trend.

Se ogni giorno anche solo 10 persone in meno rispetto al giorno precedente, vivono inpanicate, vedrai che a forza di 10 al giorno più nessuno vivrà inpanicato.

Se i vaccini non fanno scherzi, la strada è segnata.

La gente normale è allo stadio a sputazzarsi in faccia ormai 

Non ti pare un miglioramento rispetto ad un anno fa?


----------



## Devil man (25 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> GB con più di 40 mila casi giornalieri pensa a lockdown leggeri, Austria pensa a lockdown solo per i non vaccinati, la Bulgaria sta già mandando all'estero i suoi pazienti perché ha gli ospedali al collasso, in Russia si viaggia sui 1000 morti al giorno. A breve si rimpiangerà il Green Pass.


HAHAAH *"la GB pensa ai lockdown..."* Non lo ha mai detto Boris, è il partito dell'opposizione che ci pensa, lui tira dritto e anzi in GB non si parla più di covid.. se ne parla solo qui in Italia H24.. e i media italiani si inventano ********* sulla GB.. anzi Boris si è rotto le 00 e ha detto che la GB *deve convivere con quei morti al mese.*

Voglio vedere *l'Austria* che fa il lockdown per i non vaccinati.. intanto quello che dici *è un proposta* nel caso le terapie intensive Austriache andranno al collasso.. ma anche qui la stampa Italiana ci romanza sopra perchè è giusto continuare a terrorizzare il popolo.


----------



## vota DC (25 Ottobre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Guardando i dati a livello globale, la circolazione del virus non sembra risentire della stagionalità.
> Nel caso italiano, semplicemente dal 15 ottobre siamo passati da fare meno di 300mila test(alcuni giorni anche meno di 200mila)a farne più di 400mila. Già di per sé aumentare il numero dei test con buona probabilità comporta un aumento anche dei casi rilevati. Se poi consideriamo che verosimilmente l’aumento è da attribuire nella sua quasi totalità a soggetti totalmente scoperti, cioè no vax che fanno il tampone per il green pass, l’aumento dei casi giornalieri rilevati è assolutamente normale.


Se calcoli che in Argentina e Cile hanno le stagioni invertite direi proprio di sì. Negli Usa erano oltre mille a maggio, poche centinaia a giugno e risalite a 3000 a settembre. Tutti i virus sono più forti con il freddo, questo è pure parente del raffreddore.
Ovvio che in Brasile le stagioni sono invertite ma sia estate che inverno fa sempre caldo quindi cambia poco, idem per paesi come l'india.


----------



## varvez (25 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Non è che sono risaliti i contagi, semplicemente, a causa del greenpass, sono aumentati a dismisura i tamponi e quindi vengono vengono beccati più asintomatici.
> La propaganda di regime ovviamente trasforma le notizie per far sì vengano poi utilizzate dallo stato a proprio piacimento.
> In terapia intensiva ci sono 300 persone su 60.000.000 di abitanti!


"Troppe, troppe! Chiudere, obbligo vax, primogeniti!"


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Ottobre 2021)

l'italiano ha ancora troppi risparmi sui conti correnti.
si prorogherà lo stato di emergenza.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> HAHAAH *"la GB pensa ai lockdown..."* Non lo ha mai detto Boris, è il partito dell'opposizione che ci pensa, lui tira dritto e anzi in GB non si parla più di covid.. se ne parla solo qui in Italia H24.. e i media italiani si inventano ********* sulla GB.. anzi Boris si è rotto le 00 e ha detto che la GB *deve convivere con quei morti al mese.*
> 
> Voglio vedere *l'Austria* che fa il lockdown per i non vaccinati.. intanto quello che dici *è un proposta* nel caso le terapie intensive Austriache andranno al collasso.. ma anche qui la stampa Italiana ci romanza sopra perchè è giusto continuare a terrorizzare il popolo.


In Italia c’è troppo da mangiare ancora sul covid. Alla fine saremo l’unica nazione al mondo che sarà ancora in stato di emergenza con mascherine menate varie. Qui il circo non si fermerà mai e sarà sempre alimentato da fake news e ********* pro pandemia.
Che disagio


----------



## Devil man (25 Ottobre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In Italia c’è troppo da mangiare ancora sul covid. Alla fine saremo l’unica nazione al mondo che sarà ancora in stato di emergenza con mascherine menate varie. Qui il circo non si fermerà mai e sarà sempre alimentato da fake news e ********* pro pandemia.
> Che disagio


veramente non se ne può più.... la nostra stampa è pessima e faziosa...


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera (E predetto da mesi su queste pagine NDR) la protezione civile fa sapere che l’emergenza COVID è ancora in atto Risalgono i contagi in sei regioni. Abruzzo, Campania, Friuli e Piemonte a rischio moderato. Anche in Lazio e Lombardia si registra un nuovo aumento dei contagi.


Bè non serviva certo frate indovino ad immaginare che in inverno i contagi avrebbero ripreso a correre...vogliamo farlo passare come una profezia? Boh...gli unici troll sembriamo noi che alla 4°/5° ondata ancora non ci siamo rassegnati a capire che il virus non sparirà da solo...

Fortuna che almeno stavolta lo scudo del vaccino proteggerà i più deboli


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Ottobre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bè non serviva certo frate indovino ad immaginare che in inverno i contagi avrebbero ripreso a correre...vogliamo farlo passare come una profezia? Boh...gli unici troll sembriamo noi che alla 4°/5° ondata ancora non ci siamo rassegnati a capire che il virus non sparirà da solo...
> 
> Fortuna che almeno stavolta lo scudo del vaccino proteggerà i più deboli



Sai quanti no vax godono per queste notizie?
Una ragazza (no vax) che conosco, alla notizia che hanno fatto saltare vari tour internazionali in Europa (per via delle varie restrizioni diverse in ogni stato europeo) mi ha detto "Be vedi? Io l'avevo detto! 11! 1! Cosa ti sei vaccinato a fare?" 
Non è che stanno a pensare che è una disgrazia e che ne dobbiamo uscire tutto quanti. Sperano nelle notizie negative, così da poter dire "io avevo ragione." assurdo!

P.S: Tralasciamo anche il fatto che si puo' contagiare anche l'Italia intera, se gli ospedali hanno pochi ricoveri e ti vuote, direi un bel chissene!


----------



## pazzomania (25 Ottobre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> l'italiano ha ancora troppi risparmi sui conti correnti.
> si prorogherà lo stato di emergenza.


Sei abbastanza in ritardo eh.

Come pronosticato da alcuni in tempi assolutamente di inflazione 0 e rendimenti addirittura negativi ( queste si che sono profezie serie) è arrivata l' inflazione, i risparmi sui conti correnti sono già di fatto depennati senza che manco ci accorgiamo ( mi manda ai pazzi che il 70% delle persone siano all' oscuro del fattore inflazione, gente che poi pensa pure di essere arguta e farti gli spiegoni, parlo di vita reale non qui sul forum)

Ma nemmeno mi arrabbio, era lampante sarebbe accaduto, non esiste l' albero dei soldi come alcuni ogni tanto fanno credere.

Non c' era altra soluzione, chi ha 2 soldi è fregato, chi ha tanti debiti ( la metà degli pseudo-ricchi che vedi in giro col macchinone) ci guadagnerà.


----------



## Devil man (25 Ottobre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sai quanti no vax godono per queste notizie?
> Una ragazza (no vax) che conosco, alla notizia che hanno fatto saltare vari tour internazionali in Europa (per via delle varie restrizioni diverse in ogni stato europeo) mi ha detto "Be vedi? Io l'avevo detto! 11! 1! Cosa ti sei vaccinato a fare?"
> Non è che stanno a pensare che è una disgrazia e che ne dobbiamo uscire tutto quanti. Sperano nelle notizie negative, così da poter dire "io avevo ragione." assurdo!
> 
> P.S: Tralasciamo anche il fatto che si puo' contagiare anche l'Italia intera, se gli ospedali hanno pochi ricoveri e ti vuote, direi un bel chissene!


E ha ragione...l'unico modo per uscirne non è il greenpass o i vaccini ma le cure... prendi le cure quando hai il covid e guarisci.. non sei contagiato? non prendi le cure e vivi la tua vita.. senza doverti imbottire di vaccini dalla durata di 2 mesi o quelli che ti fanno venire una trombosi..


----------



## pazzomania (25 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> E ha ragione...l'unico modo per uscirne non è il greenpass o i vaccini ma le cure... prendi le cure quando sei contagiato e guarisci.. non sei contagiato? non prendi le cure e vivi la tua vita.. senza doverti imbottire di vaccini dalla durata di 2 mesi o quelli che ti fanno venire una trombosi..


Hai ragione, le cure son sempre il top in qualsiasi malattia.

Ma io ci andrei ancora cauto, per le malattie virali che cure ci sono? 
Manco una pillolina per il raffreddore c'è, ma solo palliativi.

Speriamo comunque.
I vaccini sono una buona soluzione, ma trovassero davvero una cura funzionante funzionante funzionante, saremmo a cavallo.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> veramente non se ne può più.... la nostra stampa è pessima e faziosa...


Questo si sa ma fine fa la gente ancora a seguire le boiate che dicono?


----------



## Shmuk (25 Ottobre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, le cure son sempre il top in qualsiasi malattia.
> 
> Ma io ci andrei ancora cauto, per le malattie virali che cure ci sono?
> Manco una pillolina per il raffreddore c'è, ma solo palliativi.
> ...



Prevenire è megllo che curare, ed in genere le cure costano molto più che un vaccino in tutti i sensi. Voglio dire, c'è da qualche anno la cura per l'epatite C, molto bene: vai però a vedere quanto costa e quanto dura..


----------



## Devil man (25 Ottobre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Prevenire è megllo che curare, ed in genere le cure costano molto più che un vaccino in tutti i sensi. Voglio dire, c'è da qualche anno la cura per l'epatite C, molto bene: vai però a vedere quanto costa e quanto dura..


un conto è la cura per l'epatite che colpisce una % minima della popolazione un conto è la cura del covid dove molto probabilmente tutti in futuro ci infetteremo almeno 1 volta.. quindi non potranno mettere un prezzo esagerato..


----------



## Shmuk (25 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> un conto è la cura per l'epatite che colpisce una % minima della popolazione un conto è la cura del covid dove molto probabilmente tutti in futuro ci infetteremo almeno 1 volta.. quindi non potranno mettere un prezzo esagerato..



Bé intanto c'è la pilloletta da 700 euro che chiunque non vaccinato dovrebbe pagarsi da solo, a mio parere.


----------



## Manue (25 Ottobre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Prevenire è megllo che curare, ed in genere le cure costano molto più che un vaccino in tutti i sensi. Voglio dire, c'è da qualche anno la cura per l'epatite C, molto bene: vai però a vedere quanto costa e quanto dura..


Direi che la cura è una soluzione sia per chi è vaccinato che per chi non lo è, 
dal momento che chiunque si può infettare di Covid.


----------



## Manue (25 Ottobre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Bé intanto c'è la pilloletta da 700 euro che chiunque non vaccinato dovrebbe pagarsi da solo, a mio parere.


Perché ?
Non è che chi è vaccinato, come me, può permettersi di far ciò che vuole poiché il virus non lo beccherà mai, 
dovrebbe sempre attuare le dovute precauzioni negli spazi chiusi ecc ecc.

Non è che stiamo giocando a Jumanji, che si va per tentativi, 
io tento di non prendere il covid vaccinandomi, ma se lo prendo è giusto che io non mi paghi la cura, 
mentre un non vaccinato si...
Un vaccinato e un non vaccinato, pagano il nostro stato per poter usufruire dei servizi quali la sanità, e dal momento che si ammala, è giusto che gli venga riconosciuta la cura per far fronte a quella malattia.

Altrimenti facciamo come in america, 
ci si assicura e tanti saluti... che ne pensi?


----------



## Shmuk (25 Ottobre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Direi che la cura è una soluzione sia per chi è vaccinato che per chi non lo è,
> dal momento che chiunque si può infettare di Covid.



In teoria...


----------



## Devil man (25 Ottobre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Bé intanto c'è la pilloletta da 700 euro che chiunque non vaccinato dovrebbe pagarsi da solo, a mio parere.


ancora con sta storia del vaccino?? se tu ti vaccini non fai una favore all'umanità, è una tua scelta.. non è che migliori il mondo a vaccinarti...che due 00..non previeni l'infezione... In Teoria dovresti contrare il covid in forma lieve "in teoria"... anche da vaccinato sui luoghi di lavoro mascherina e distanziamento, quindi?


----------



## Shmuk (25 Ottobre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Perché ?
> Non è che chi è vaccinato, come me, può permettersi di far ciò che vuole poiché il virus non lo beccherà mai,
> dovrebbe sempre attuare le dovute precauzioni negli spazi chiusi ecc ecc.
> 
> ...



Ho detto "non vaccinati". A costoro lo Stato ha messo a disposizione un ventaglio di vaccini: se non ne hanno usufruito per scelta e giusto che se ne accollino le conseguenze, anche sul portafogli. Una cosa sono gl'imprevisti altro ciò che era prevedibile e attenuabile se non prevenibile.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ancora con sta storia del vaccino?? se tu ti vaccini non fai una favore all'umanità, è una tua scelta.. non è che migliori il mondo a vaccinarti...che due 00..non previeni l'infezione... In Teoria dovresti contrare il covid in forma lieve "in teoria"... anche da vaccinato sui luoghi di lavoro mascherina e distanziamento, quindi?



La previeni eccome in alta percentuale, soprattutto se aggiornata. Che poi anche quando uno s'infettasse, è acquisito che non contagia allo stesso modo il prossimo come farebbe un no vax.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Ottobre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Bé intanto c'è la pilloletta da 700 euro che chiunque non vaccinato dovrebbe pagarsi da solo, a mio parere.



E perchè mai ?

Sembra di assistere all'ennesimo sfogo delle persone incattivite che dichiarano "non voglio pagare i tamponi ai non vaccinati,su questo non transigo".

Le stesse persone che non dicono mezza parola sullo spreco di denaro pubblico dei banchi a rotelle (già accantonati,ma che ci sono costati ben 320 milioni di €).
Le stesse persone che non dicono mezza parola su Arcuri,che con i nostri soldi (1,2 MILIARDI di €) ha preso mascherine di carta straccia,che ora dovremo anche smaltire (e che con altrettanti miliardi sono state poi ovviamente ricomprate....)

E sempre le stesse persone che non dicono una parola sui tamponi gratis per i nostri cari politici  
Proprio loro che con il loro lauto stipendio potrebbero permettersi anche 100 tamponi a settimana,e invece si ritrovano (grazie a pantalone=noi) anche i tamponi gentilmente offerti a 0€


----------



## Shmuk (25 Ottobre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E perchè mai ?
> 
> Sembra di assistere all'ennesimo sfogo delle persone incattivite che dichiarano "non voglio pagare i tamponi ai non vaccinati,su questo non transigo".
> 
> ...



Tutto fa spreco, come ben ricordi. Ma non michiamo le acque.


----------



## Andris (25 Ottobre 2021)

in Germania il ministro della Salute ha detto di non voler prorogare lo stato di emergenza che scade tra un mese, attaccato dai socialisti che lo vogliono prolungare fino alla primavera


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Ottobre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> E ha ragione...l'unico modo per uscirne non è il greenpass o i vaccini ma le cure... prendi le cure quando hai il covid e guarisci.. non sei contagiato? non prendi le cure e vivi la tua vita.. senza doverti imbottire di vaccini dalla durata di 2 mesi o quelli che ti fanno venire una trombosi..



Vedo che non hai compreso il mio messaggio. È il concetto di fondo che è sbagliato. Perché una persona non puo' godere e sperare che il vaccino non funzioni solo per avvalorare la propria tesi, ci rendiamo conto che siamo arrivati a questo punto? Ogni essere vivente dovrebbe sperare che il vaccino funzioni e che questa storia finisca al più presto! Quelli che lo dovrebbero sperare più di altri sono proprio i no vax, che si pagano di tasca propria i tamponi. Prima finisce sta porcheria, meglio è per tutti. Invece no...
Ma ho perso le speranze per quanto riguarda la stupidità dell'essere umano.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Ottobre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Vedo che non hai compreso il mio messaggio. È il concetto di fondo che è sbagliato. Perché una persona non puo' godere e sperare che il vaccino non funzioni solo per avvalorare la propria tesi, ci rendiamo conto che siamo arrivati a questo punto? Ogni essere vivente dovrebbe sperare che il vaccino funzioni e che questa storia finisca al più presto! Quelli che lo dovrebbero sperare più di altri sono proprio i no vax, che si pagano di tasca propria i tamponi. Prima finisce sta porcheria, meglio è per tutti. Invece no...
> Ma ho perso le speranze per quanto riguarda la stupidità dell'essere umano.


eh si purtroppo è cosi davvero

se domani venisse un comunicato ufficiale dell oms che dicesse "purtroppo ci siamo sbagliati e comunichiamo in via ufficiale che il vaccino è inutile e la pandemia durerà a tempo indeterminato" una buona parte sarebbe contenta...magari dopo un pò i neuroni connettono e capiscono che sono fregati anche loro ma sono sicuro che li per li sarebbero esaltati dall'idea di dire "avevamo ragione!"


----------



## __king george__ (25 Ottobre 2021)

ma poi pensate se avessero ragionato cosi anche in passato tipo ai tempi della polio..."è tutto finto! il vaccino fa male! liberta! ho sentito da Enrico Montesano e Red Ronnie che è tutto organizzato per controllarci!"

ci sarebbe un esercito di paralitici da spavento

purtroppo credo che internet abbia fatto tante cose belle ma anche tanti danni..soprattutto per i piu influenzabili (che sono tanti)


----------



## zamp2010 (25 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> in Germania il ministro della Salute ha detto di non voler prorogare lo stato di emergenza che scade tra un mese, attaccato dai socialisti che lo vogliono prolungare fino alla primavera


davvero? hahaha
si parla di contagi da record in tutto il mondo......cioe, quando arrivano a smettere di parlare di casi? specialmente nelle mese in cui tante persone prendono influenza...


----------



## Andris (25 Ottobre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Vedo che non hai compreso il mio messaggio. È il concetto di fondo che è sbagliato. Perché una persona non puo' godere e sperare che il vaccino non funzioni solo per avvalorare la propria tesi, ci rendiamo conto che siamo arrivati a questo punto? Ogni essere vivente dovrebbe sperare che il vaccino funzioni e che questa storia finisca al più presto! Quelli che lo dovrebbero sperare più di altri sono proprio i no vax, che si pagano di tasca propria i tamponi. Prima finisce sta porcheria, meglio è per tutti. Invece no...
> Ma ho perso le speranze per quanto riguarda la stupidità dell'essere umano.


non credo proprio, perchè chi ha tutto da perdere è solo chi si è esposto per far vaccinare gli altri non chi semplicemente si limita ad applicare la normativa che non obbliga a vaccinarsi tranne per certe professioni.
se dovesse succedere qualsiasi cosa negativa sono queste persone sul banco degli imputati, perchè loro hanno fatto proseliti.
uno che decide solo per se stesso sta facendo la cosa giusta a priori, non ha bisogno del risultato perchè si è anche liberi di sbagliare eventualmente per se stessi


----------



## raducioiu (25 Ottobre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Bé intanto c'è la pilloletta da 700 euro che chiunque non vaccinato dovrebbe pagarsi da solo, a mio parere.


La paga già in ogni caso. Lo stato non offre gratuitamente alcuna cura e alcun vaccino: li acquista coi soldi espropriati, attraverso le tasse, a quelle stesse persone a cui ora si dice "pagatevele voi le cure!".


----------



## __king george__ (25 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non credo proprio, perchè chi ha tutto da perdere è solo chi si è esposto per far vaccinare gli altri non chi semplicemente si limita ad applicare la normativa che non obbliga a vaccinarsi tranne per certe professioni.
> se dovesse succedere qualsiasi cosa negativa sono queste persone sul banco degli imputati, perchè loro hanno fatto proseliti.
> uno che decide solo per se stesso sta facendo la cosa giusta a priori, non ha bisogno del risultato perchè si è anche liberi di sbagliare eventualmente per se stessi


eh no è qui il problema. chi decide per se ma ha ripercussioni anche sulle altre persone non è libero di sbagliare per niente

se io vado ubriaco in macchina non sono solo cavoli miei che magari mi schianto contro un muro ma sono cavoli anche delle altre persone perchè magari uccido uno in bici che non c'entra nulla

se il vaccino cala la possibilità di contagiarsi e Tizio non si vaccina di fatto contribuisce ad aumentare le possibilità di circolazione del virus

il no vax magari giovane e sano lo prende asintomatico ma poi lo attacca a un altro che muore

se questo virus non si trasmettesse da uomo a uomo a nessuno fregherebbe nulla se uno si vaccina o no..si fottessero...


----------



## Andris (25 Ottobre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh no è qui il problema. chi decide per se ma ha ripercussioni anche sulle altre persone non è libero di sbagliare per niente
> 
> se io vado ubriaco in macchina non sono solo cavoli miei che magari mi schianto contro un muro ma sono cavoli anche delle altre persone perchè magari uccido uno in bici che non c'entra nulla
> 
> ...


in un paese come l'Italia dove il tracciamento non è mai esistito sostanzialmente è un ragionamento totalmente aleatorio.
hai preso il covid, vattelappesca chi te l'ha dato dicono le ASL nostrane...
forse in Asia avrebbe senso ciò che dici, non qua.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Ottobre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> non credo proprio, perchè chi ha tutto da perdere è solo chi si è esposto per far vaccinare gli altri non chi semplicemente si limita ad applicare la normativa che non obbliga a vaccinarsi tranne per certe professioni.
> se dovesse succedere qualsiasi cosa negativa sono queste persone sul banco degli imputati, perchè loro hanno fatto proseliti.
> uno che decide solo per se stesso sta facendo la cosa giusta a priori, non ha bisogno del risultato perchè si è anche liberi di sbagliare eventualmente per se stessi



Questo è un discorso che vale per le autorità, che sai benissimo sono e saranno intoccabili a prescindere. Però non far finta di non aver capito... Se il vaccino dovesse iniziare ad andar male, con aumento di ricoveri e TI ci sarebbero di conseguenza altre restrizioni e lockdown e di mezzo ci andiamo TUTTI. Quindi star qui ad esultare ad ogni notizia negativa, solo per avvalorare la propria tesi, non mi sembra una mossa intelligente. Non so, magari a qualcuno piace stare rinchiuso come un prigioniero, a me non piace per niente, ed altri lockdown li vorrei evitare.


----------



## raducioiu (25 Ottobre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh no è qui il problema. chi decide per se ma ha ripercussioni anche sulle altre persone non è libero di sbagliare per niente
> 
> se io vado ubriaco in macchina non sono solo cavoli miei che magari mi schianto contro un muro ma sono cavoli anche delle altre persone perchè magari uccido uno in bici che non c'entra nulla
> 
> ...


Eppure gli estremisti vax per la maggior parte mantengono comportamenti che danneggiano gli altri. Ad esempio contribuiscono all'inquinamento, guidando auto diesel o a benzina e attraverso la loro alimentazione che comporta la presenza della principale fonte di inquinamento (allevamenti): di conseguenza danneggiando l'ambiente e la vita delle persone e contribuiscono allo sviluppo di malattie come il cancro.
Sarebbe divertente vedere la loro coerenza e la loro reazione se lo stato, per il tanto decantato bene collettivo, inponesse loro di adottare un'alimentaziome vegana o di altro genere sostenibile (si era parlato di introdurre un'alimentazione basata su insetti) e venisse loro impedito di usare le loro auto.


----------



## Andris (25 Ottobre 2021)

aggiungo che una persona potrebbe andare benissimo all'estero via auto, situazione in cui non viene richiesto alcun tampone all'ingresso o all'uscita, e prendersi il covid per poi passartelo.
non hai bisogno della persona non vaccinata a cui scaricare la colpa, basta la normale quotidianità.


----------



## Shmuk (25 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> La paga già in ogni caso. Lo stato non offre gratuitamente alcuna cura e alcun vaccino: li acquista coi soldi espropriati, attraverso le tasse, a quelle stesse persone a cui ora si dice "pagatevele voi le cure!".



Discorso facilone, in effetti sarebbe curioso vedere il 730/40 dei novaxed al momento del bisogno...


----------



## raducioiu (25 Ottobre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Discorso facilone, in effetti sarebbe curioso vedere il 730/40 dei novaxed al momento del bisogno...


Sarebbe interessante vedere anche quello di tanti vaxed che magari hanno il vaccino (e non solo) coperto solo grazie alle tasse di qualche novaxed...


----------



## Shmuk (25 Ottobre 2021)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante vedere anche quello di tanti vaxed che magari hanno il vaccino (e non solo) coperto solo grazie alle tasse di qualche novaxed...



Un vaxed incapiente o evasore facile che prende e ti allunga la 25 euro, voglio vedere se quello novaxed ti allunga la 700... o la 15 mila euro, perché parliamo in media di questi ordini di grandezza qui.


----------



## Andris (25 Ottobre 2021)

Crisanti:

"Se non vogliamo che accada quello che stiamo vedendo in Gran Bretagna, la terza dose dovrebbero farla tutti

Il virus influenzale ha più possibilità di trasmettersi e questo può rappresentare un problema perché ha una sintomatologia molto simile a quella del Covid e potrebbe creare anche un allarme ingiustificato.
E’ importante che lo facciano anche i giovani”


e via per il secondo anno scambiare l'influenza per il covid lieve con i dati infatti crollati degli influenzati...


----------



## vota DC (25 Ottobre 2021)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> In teoria...


Colin Powell da vaccinato è rimasto secco quindi oltre la certezza di avere una piccola possibilità di prendere il covid blando c'è pure quella di morire. Comunque in effetti gli antivirali sono un mezzo bluff, se ci sarà la cura non sarà basata su quelli. Anche il vaccino non è il massimo per questa tipologia di virus: troppo mutevole essendo parente del raffreddore.


----------



## Devil man (26 Ottobre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Colin Powell da vaccinato è rimasto secco quindi oltre la certezza di avere una piccola possibilità di prendere il covid blando c'è pure quella di morire. Comunque in effetti gli antivirali sono un mezzo bluff, se ci sarà la cura non sarà basata su quelli. Anche il vaccino non è il massimo per questa tipologia di virus: troppo mutevole essendo parente del raffreddore.


Non ci arrivano... Se no perché il governo è nuovamente terrorizzato pur avendo vaccinato l'85% della popolazione..


----------

